# 2000 chevy silverado 1500



## cam218 (Jan 28, 2013)

i been plowing for 4 years now but in someone elses truck but now im looking into putting a plow on my 2000 chevy silverado 1500. the truck is lifted 6 inches with 35" tires on it. i went to a plow shop in my area that sells and installs plows and the guy said he wouldnt put a plow smaller then 8 foot on it. is that too big and heavy for the truck? any help would be appreciated


----------



## ajman21 (Oct 30, 2009)

i run same truck minus lift with a meyer 7'6" set up. no problems to date with wait. I will be adding some custom built wings this next year to put my plow over 8'. my plow is the two spring set up meant for half tons though. my plow is bout 350 - 400 pounds as it sits. the scientific way to know is compare the GVWR to what you weigh with out the plow subtract the second from the first. that will tell you how much weight you can add on the truck without exceeding your rated capacity. if i confused that some one correct me


----------



## johnhenry1933 (Feb 11, 2013)

ajman21;1601147 said:


> i run same truck minus lift with a meyer 7'6" set up. no problems to date with wait. I will be adding some custom built wings this next year to put my plow over 8'. my plow is the two spring set up meant for half tons though. my plow is bout 350 - 400 pounds as it sits. the scientific way to know is compare the GVWR to what you weigh with out the plow subtract the second from the first. that will tell you how much weight you can add on the truck without exceeding your rated capacity. if i confused that some one correct me


While GVWR tells you the maximum load (excluding trailer) capacity, it really has nothing to do with how big or heavy of a plow to install.

I would first lake at the front springs (and/or Timbrens) to see what they can handle comfortably. I personally would never plow with a 1/2 ton unless I only did single drives (read as no accumating snow in front of the blade...always pushing to the side). 1/2 tons are lighter all the way around, including the frame, and I seen a number of them pinched at mid frame because too light of a truck was pushing too much snow (again, not a problem if the snow is always pushed to the side, as in single width driveways).

That being said, I would think most any 8 foot two spring plow is well suited for your Chevy (you could even consider a poly blade which is lighter), even if some modest mods had to be performed (provided it is not your intent to push 8" of snow 500'!).


----------



## ajman21 (Oct 30, 2009)

johnhenry1933;1601610 said:


> While GVWR tells you the maximum load (excluding trailer) capacity, it really has nothing to do with how big or heavy of a plow to install.
> 
> I would first lake at the front springs (and/or Timbrens) to see what they can handle comfortably. I personally would never plow with a 1/2 ton unless I only did single drives (read as no accumating snow in front of the blade...always pushing to the side). 1/2 tons are lighter all the way around, including the frame, and I seen a number of them pinched at mid frame because too light of a truck was pushing too much snow (again, not a problem if the snow is always pushed to the side, as in single width driveways).
> 
> That being said, I would think most any 8 foot two spring plow is well suited for your Chevy (you could even consider a poly blade which is lighter), even if some modest mods had to be performed (provided it is not your intent to push 8" of snow 500'!).


A lot of people on here say that they wouldn't plow with the half ton but I have never had any problem... 'Course I am always plowing my lots at 4" even if I'm out twice as long its just easier on the truck.


----------



## johnhenry1933 (Feb 11, 2013)

ajman21;1601632 said:


> A lot of people on here say that they wouldn't plow with the half ton but I have never had any problem... 'Course I am always plowing my lots at 4" even if I'm out twice as long its just easier on the truck.


Yeah, I hear ya. If that's all you're plowing, shouldn't be a problem.


----------



## theholycow (Nov 29, 2002)

As far as numbers go, get the truck on a segmented scale and compare front axle weight to the FGAWR. That'll tell you about how much plow weight you're rated for (just keep in mind the change in weight distribution with the plow canilevering off the front so it's not exactly just the plain weight of the plow).


----------



## mikes-plow (Feb 26, 2011)

i had a 8ft hiniker steel straight plow( i think it weighs around 600lbs)on my old '01 chevy 1500,i maxed out the torsion bars and put 500lbs of ballast in back and went to work with it. Plowed with the truck for 4 yrs( mind you i showed this truck no Mersey) and it did fine imo. if you treat it right and take it easy you should be fine if you're plowing a few drives with small amounts of snow. I finally had to upgrade to a 2500hd because i abused it so much i destroyed the trany in it. Like said before just don't plan on plowing a lot of snow for a long push! anyway gl to ya


----------



## 2006Sierra1500 (Dec 28, 2011)

If its a regular cab, you can put an 8'6'' Fisher HD on it if it has the 3925 FGAWR and its a recommended choice from Fisher.


----------



## cam218 (Jan 28, 2013)

Its an extended cab (3 door) and it has the 3925 FGAWR and Im a fan of western plows and wanted to put a ultra mount on it


----------



## CAT 245ME (Sep 10, 2006)

For a lifted truck, I prefer Fisher HD because they are the easiest to modify. Add longer mounting tabs on the A frame, lengthen the chain and you'll also need longer hose's for the angle cylinders. Best part is the plow mount does not need to be lowered. But I'm sure the other chain lift plows should be easy to do as the Fisher, I just like Fisher because the mounting point on the A frame is pretty thick steel to weld longer tabs too compared to other plow brands.

Here is an old thread regarding lifted plow trucks.

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=45609&highlight=plowing+lifted+truck&page=4


----------



## 2006Sierra1500 (Dec 28, 2011)

I'd go Fisher as well. I have a 7'6'' HD on my stock 1500 extended cab


----------



## mpriester (Oct 2, 2011)

just keep in mind its not just the weight the manufacturer says it will handle, on a half ton everythings lighter, brakes, ball joints, control arms, torsion bars, frame and so on. i have no doubt it wouldn't be able to handle a plow well but just for me personally i would go after a plow built for a half ton.


----------



## ceptorman (Nov 30, 2011)

I have a 7'6" Boss Superduty on a 06 Chevy 1500, it's within the weight limit on the truck, and does fine. I did put Timbrens on and cranked up bars 5 turns. Just take it easy.


----------



## CashinH&P (Jan 14, 2012)

I have a 7' 6" fisher on my 04 1500. Does great for what it is. Just watch your hubs they tend to go....alot.


----------



## 2006Sierra1500 (Dec 28, 2011)

I've only had to replace mine once on my 06


----------



## CashinH&P (Jan 14, 2012)

2006Sierra1500;1603273 said:


> I've only had to replace mine once on my 06


Really? you must have all the luck Mine have gone twice in this truck. a Buddy (who doesnt even plow) has done his 4 times in like 3 years. Granted we are hard on our trucks.


----------



## 2006Sierra1500 (Dec 28, 2011)

Mines had a plow all its life too. 55k miles


----------



## CashinH&P (Jan 14, 2012)

Mine has 130k 30k put on since october 2012 hahaha. my 2000 has 99k and has never had a major issue though.


----------

